# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Perth OB's - Building and Renovating Guide

## rod1949

To those in Perth who are considering becoming an OB, I have the 3 volume set of the Home Base EXPO Building and Renovating Guide, they're yours for $40.00.
If you're going to do the Home Base Owner Builder seminar then the guide will be an advantage.
PM me if you want then.
Cheers
Rod

----------


## rod1949

They're gone

----------

